# Powerful photo of IVF conceived baby surrounded by syringes



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I came across this and it really made my eyes fill up. I understand that I'm one of the lucky ones that has my daughter, but the journey will always leave an imprint on us!!

http://www.thejournal.ie/ivf-photo-baby-syringes-2379657-Oct2015/?utm_source=email

/links


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow what a brilliant idea, wish I'd done that now as I filled 2 big sharps boxes to the brim and would have been self explainatory to my boys if they are ever in doubt of my undying love for them!! Thanks for sharing it definately hit a nerve


----------

